# MPACT East Pocono Raceway 8/12/17



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

Who's rolling?

https://www.mpacteast.com/

$225 for the HPDE portion.

https://nasaproracing.com/events/2595


----------



## lsturbointeg (Jul 23, 2017)

i'll be rolling in from Ohio. any premeets?


----------

